# MIM says EVA POD is in stock and shipping next week



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

I'm waiting for Culttvman to get them in stock but this is encouraging news.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

The kit box looks great. However, I think an exorcism may be in order for the individual holding it.


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

From the look of it - probably too late for the exorcism...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Good news for people who have their own museum space to display it and small fortunes to spend.


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

Who doesn't have a square foot of display space?  I can't wait to have this...


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

From pics it looks to be about the size of a basketball. I do wish it was a tad smaller, but oh well. Maybe if I blu-tack it to the top of the bookcase the cats won't be able to knock it over.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

JeffBond said:


> Who doesn't have a square foot of display space?


:wave: Must be nice to live in a warehouse.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Not just a square foot but cubic- needs a tall shelf arrangement

I am waiting for someone to start building one- really curious about some details not described in the PR stuff released so far


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Jodet said:


> From pics it looks to be about the size of a basketball. I do wish it was a tad smaller, but oh well. Maybe if I blu-tack it to the top of the bookcase the cats won't be able to knock it over.


Or you could get rid of the cats......:wink2:

But seriously. 

Cult says they expect this any day but I have not been asked to pay yet.

I wish it were smaller, About 6 inches diameter would be perfect. 
But I'll be very happy to try and find space for this.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

JeffBond said:


> Who doesn't have a square foot of display space?


Raises hand.
http://www.inpayne.com/models/shelves/shelf_comproom.jpg


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

^ Yeah - something would have to go!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I was thinking still plenty of room for a disco ball display.....


:thumbsup:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I must admit I do feel a bit evil myself. I'm having evil thoughts about owning one.>


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Has anyone received their pod yet?

Cult still says they are arriving soon, but nothing new.


----------



## Rainfollower (Oct 6, 2006)

Got my pre-order payment request e-mail from Cult overnight last night. Woo hoo!


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Same here, just paid!


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

Just paid. Will take a little longer than usual to get. I usually pay for USPS Priority cause it's only a couple of bucks more. This time it was a lot more so I just did standard shipping.

This is the most money I've ever spent on a single kit. I wish it was 1/3 smaller but I guess there's a market for really big kits these days.


----------



## ausf (Sep 25, 2017)

Mine is on the way, Fed Ex says Wednesday.

I use Omni Models for everything and they didn't let me down. I preordered it back in November.

They seem a bit more expensive on this one (they usually are the lowest price) at $163, but it's free shipping so I guess I'm still in the ballpark.

Doesn't matter in the end, they've taken great care of me over the past 4 or 5 years, including sending a replacement Joker at no charge when it was missing the face and Moebius wanted me to pay for it. They were bought out by Horizon last year, I hope this doesn't mean their prices will inch up, but the service is the same.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

When I looked through the parts on my kit, I noticed that there are recesses or cavities on the underside of the buttons on the control panel parts. This makes the plastic thinner under each row of buttons, and would conceivably allow the light easier transmission through those areas.


It will be a while before I can get to this kit (I've had it for over a week now and have only opened and sorted through the parts once - very busy lately!), since I still have an only partially-finished K't'inga still sitting on the workbench. I am already strategizing approaches to lighting the interior of the pod. One possibility would be to light block the underside of each panel, save for the recesses under the buttons, and backlight each panel and use transparent colors on the surface of the panels. This would result in a very diffused glow emanating from rows of lit buttons and indicators.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Trek Ace said:


> When I looked through the parts on my kit, I noticed that there are recesses or cavities on the underside of the buttons on the control panel parts. This makes the plastic thinner under each row of buttons, and would conceivably allow the light easier transmission through those areas.
> 
> I am already strategizing approaches to lighting the interior of the pod. One possibility would be to light block the underside of each panel, save for the recesses under the buttons, and backlight each panel and use transparent colors on the surface of the panels. This would result in a very diffused glow emanating from rows of lit buttons and indicators.


I'm making masks for the buttons so you can light block the front, use the decals and apply lightstrips from the backside and light those bad boys up


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

like so


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Bad fortune for anyone daring to enter the Pod....


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

For those planning to light the kit--the VoodooFX lighting kit is around $100, includes two circuit boards, and in addition to other wiring it looks like you have to solder resisters--two apiece--to all 46 LEDs included. That's a LOT of soldering and I don't even know what else is involved. Now I can buy 46 LEDs prewired with resistors for a little over $80, so my question is, what advantage am I getting out of the circuit boards? It doesn't sound like they provide any blinking or ramping up function so if I break it down into two sets of 20 or so LEDs each wired to a 9-volt battery is there going to be a radical difference in the look I would get with the VoodooFX kit? I definitely plan on getting the acrylic LED-mounting system and the photo etch control panel sets but I feel like there may be a simpler option than the VoodooFX set.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Jeff,
outside of the obvious single LED headlights and HAL light, I plan on doing everything with strip LEDs so even less soldering and no resisting at all

Can't see what a lighting board would offer. like you say, there's no random blinking lights or anything

but I am putting 2 functioning monitors in it:grin2:


----------



## ausf (Sep 25, 2017)

Going by all the ref pics I have, the buttons mostly have a soft glow, brighter in the center and a quick test using a blue 3mm LED, it looks great through the opaque plastic. 

My plan going in is to use color LEDs, most likely 3mm, not SMD since theres plenty of space. Between mylar tape for light blocking and how inexpensive LEDS and resistors are these days, no need to buy any kits or PE for me. Besides, a $5 Arduino board with work circles around any component based pre wired kit and you can fine tune everything just how you want it if you want blinking or fading.

If you guys do use trans paint, I'd be careful of which to use. You'd need more of a dye than a lake in terms of color, otherwise you're seriously going to cut down on light penetration. I'd go Tamiya over Vallejo in this case but still think it's better using the right LED to start.

I'm surprisingly impressed with the kit so far. I've only dry fit since I'm working out figures, but it's fallen together just with tape.


----------

